# Clear eggs



## Teez (May 23, 2020)

Can a freshly laid Sulcatas egg be fertile if it is clear? Chicken eggs have yolks whether fertile or not. Does a tortoise egg need a yolk to be fertile?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (May 23, 2020)

I’m not sure, but I’ve seen some people light a Flashlight in the Egg. If you flip the eggs the embryo will die.
(i think)


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 23, 2020)

Teez said:


> Can a freshly laid Sulcatas egg be fertile if it is clear? Chicken eggs have yolks whether fertile or not. Does a tortoise egg need a yolk to be fertile?


Yes they'll be clear when you candle them right when they're laid.


----------



## Teez (May 23, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Yes they'll be clear when you candle them right when they're laid.


Thanks I appreciate the information


----------



## Markw84 (May 23, 2020)

There is actually a large yolk. Much more yolk as a percentage of egg than a chicken egg. However, it will look mostly clear when candled for the first few weeks. The yolk color does not show through well and it looks mostly clear.


----------



## Tom (May 23, 2020)

Also, fertile eggs will start to look yellowish and then orangish as time passes. Eventually you can see some vascularization that looks similar to an incubating chicken egg too. Chickens hatch in 21 days at 100 degrees. Sulcata eggs hatch in about 90 days at 88 degrees, so it will all take a lot longer if you are used to chicken egg time frames.


----------



## Markw84 (May 23, 2020)

Here's a sulcata egg just laid 12 days ago. Still very clear looking...




Now heres an egg from a clutch that was laid on 4/12. So this one is almost 1/2 through incubation - 42 days or so. Sorry they picture is so dark, but I was trying to get the veins to show. If you look closely, you can see the yolk has settled to the bottom and orange is visible there. On the back left is the embryo with veins extending around the egg.


----------



## Teez (May 23, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> There is actually a large yolk. Much more yolk as a percentage of egg than a chicken egg. However, it will look mostly clear when candled for the first few weeks. The yolk color does not show through well and it looks mostly clear.


learn something knew each day, thanks a lot


----------



## Teez (May 23, 2020)

Tom said:


> Also, fertile eggs will start to look yellowish and then orangish as time passes. Eventually you can see some vascularization that looks similar to an incubating chicken egg too. Chickens hatch in 21 days at 100 degrees. Sulcata eggs hatch in about 90 days at 88 degrees, so it will all take a lot longer if you are used to chicken egg time frames.


The chicken comparison was just what first came to mind...i don't know much about them either. I really appreciate your information.


----------



## Teez (May 23, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Here's a sulcata egg just laid 12 days ago. Still very clear looking...
> 
> View attachment 295496
> 
> ...


very helpful, thanks....surprised at half hatched the development isn't more, I really appreciate what you've shown me


----------

